# Specktra's 2011 Holiday Competition



## LMD84 (Nov 27, 2011)

​  	Janice has been wanting to create another Specktra contest for a while now and what time to do it than the holiday season?  

  	So how do you enter the contest? On January 1st 2012 we shall choose two of the top five Specktra members who have posted the most.  The first prize will be provided by Janice and the other prize will be provided by myself.  Later this week we shall post photos of the goodies so you can see what you can win!

  	If you want to check and see how you are doing you should take a look at the Specktra homepage.  On the right hand side there is a box of statistics which show you who the top posters have been over various time scales.

  	Just to clarify the contest won't start until 1st December 2011 and the winner will not be announced until 1st January 2012.  We shall be choosing at random two of the top five posters over this 30 day period.  If you have any questions just ask!

  	And I hope everybody is all set to have a great December!


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 27, 2011)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## missah (Nov 28, 2011)

I think its kinda obvious wholl win!


----------



## pemily (Nov 28, 2011)

oooh  cant wait xo


----------



## simonetta (Dec 6, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 3, 2012)

when will this be announced?


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

what were the prizes ? who won ?


----------



## Dawn (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking into this and will let you know asap!  Thanks for your patience!!


----------

